# Presenting the All New TechPowerUp



## btarunr (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the all new TechPowerUp, a refreshing redesign of your favorite place on the web for PC hardware and technology. 

Our brand new site design modernizes the site, makes it more usable, while not deviating from our focus on simplicity, without confusing it with minimalism. The site features clean and bright elements that are ready for ultra high-definition displays, and devices with high-density screens, such as iPad with Retina display, and the new breed of smartphones with 1080p displays. Our site not only scales up with some of these devices, but also its elements keep up with high-density displays.





 

Our new site design introduces a suite of new features to our main sections, including Reviews, Downloads, Case-mod Gallery, and our four databases. The Reviews section gets more usable summary lists, the Downloads section makes it easier to find what you're looking for. The Case-mod gallery is optimized for high-resolution images, and features an improved gallery view. We've always considered our four databases - Reviews, VGA BIOS, GPU, and CPU, our strengths, and optimized each with unique sets of new features that greatly improve usability. All the content is timed to the users' local time.

Work on the all new TechPowerUp began in early-2013, and was designed by taking inputs and feedback from all of our departments. In April, we opened the new design up for testing by the TechPowerUp Forums community, and took a great deal of feedback from it. 

We're extremely happy to launch our new interface to the web, designed by everyone who holds the site dear.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

At this time there are no plans to change the forum skin, design, user interface or anything else on the forums.

*Please report any issues you encounter in this thread.*


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 4, 2013)

The mobile site is gone though... might want to fix that


----------



## birdie (May 4, 2013)

It looks pretty!

Usually I hate new designs (Microsoft.com and anandtech are the most recent examples) but your redesign is very nice.


----------



## rooivalk (May 4, 2013)

I don't like the condensed font. It feels cramped and not pleasing to read, just like Engadget's title font.

a bit off topic, but I like anandtech's new theme and Microsoft's site is very simple and neat, just like the old TPU.


----------



## csendesmark (May 4, 2013)

Wow!
Nice layout, I already love it 
Great Work TPU!


----------



## pigulici (May 4, 2013)

*Horrible the condensed font*

The condensed font make my eyes hurt, bad choice(and I work in design field), the rest it is ok.


----------



## Oblivion-330 (May 4, 2013)

User avatars and information like post count, join date etc. are gone. Also the font is harder to read.

EDIT: avatars and user info only viewable when browsing via the forums not the mainpage.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2013)

Could not sign in on front page
Clicked sign in     got nothing no log on placeholder had to log on via forums log on


----------



## jihadjoe (May 4, 2013)

Sweet! 
One of the few redesigns I actually agree with.


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 4, 2013)

rooivalk said:


> I don't like the condensed font. It feels cramped and not pleasing to read, just like Engadget's title font.



Same here, I find it a lot harder to read compared to the old design.   Font too small,  Background too bright and just generally hurts my eyes.   Everything else looks nice and fresh though.

New homepage hunting for me


----------



## Colihx2 (May 4, 2013)

I think the website actually looks good. Updates to websites make me cringe, but this one was enough to make me want to register and post this comment.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (May 4, 2013)

Shiny!!!


----------



## Anarchy0110 (May 4, 2013)

I really like this. Not much to say though, great works TPU


----------



## micropage7 (May 4, 2013)

nice. the web look pretty clear and sharp
but for me its like bring too much brightness 
but anyway thumbs up for refreshing it


----------



## Chaitanya (May 4, 2013)

TheLostSwede said:


> The mobile site is gone though... might want to fix that



+1 with TheLostSwede. Mobile site is gone. Desktop site is looking great.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 4, 2013)

Is it the news story font that's bothering some people? Maybe if it was slightly on the grey scale the contrast would soften up, idk.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

TheLostSwede said:


> The mobile site is gone though... might want to fix that



fixed now. please confirm


----------



## BiggieShady (May 4, 2013)

Lookin' good


----------



## dj-electric (May 4, 2013)

wow, this will take some time to get used to


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2013)

Very nice. Great work guy's!



*Edit: Err, smiliey's just show up as text on the frontpage, but I realize the frontpage is not vBulletin based. *


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 4, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> fixed now. please confirm



All good, back to the way it was


----------



## BiggieShady (May 4, 2013)

edit 2: ... and now nobody knows this ever happened  ... what never happened? Exactly.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Err, smiliey's just show up as text on the frontpage, but I realize the frontpage is not vBulletin based.


that's a known issue. i'm undecided whether this should be added. no smileys will keep it kinda clean and keep things more simple


----------



## Lionheart (May 4, 2013)

Looks nice but no avatar


----------



## bear jesus (May 4, 2013)

Well done and thank you for not going the route of so many other sites which go for a total change leaving most users unhappy.


----------



## timmyisme22 (May 4, 2013)

I don't really like it.  I think I'll just start going directly to the forums/news section instead of the mainpage.  It's so bright, boxey, and not very attractive at all.  Personally, I think it's a step back.  It also just seems a little washed out really.  That could just be my monitors though (Secondary is a bit darker than my main though).

I also like not having the borders on the side, but it's not a rejection though as a lot of sites do it. Just a dislike in general (damn quirks of mine!).



To each their own though.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 4, 2013)

It's funny how much the star system sticks out in the comments.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's funny how much the star system sticks out in the comments.



people were complaining that there was not enough visible difference between the posts, now the stars will act as "separator"


----------



## McSIMM (May 4, 2013)

Not bad, but not excellent.
Background image (http://tpucdn.com/images/bg-v1.png) not seems good...
IMHO


----------



## alwayssts (May 4, 2013)

Feeds are going to the front page, not the articles FWIW.

Like the comment layout, dislike the solid white background/font combo.  It would be nice to see something break everything up and make it look less congested and easier to read.

Whatever does or does not change, congrats on the relaunch!


----------



## lobsterrock (May 4, 2013)

*I approve*

I like this, it's almost the same interface but prettier.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

alwayssts said:


> Feeds are going to the front page



fixed


----------



## natr0n (May 4, 2013)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 4, 2013)

i like it


----------



## crash01 (May 4, 2013)

"Sign in / Register" links don't works

Anyway I like it!


----------



## iO (May 4, 2013)

Not bad. But the "Today´s reviews" section is more unclear now...


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

crash01 said:


> "Sign in / Register" links don't works



register fixed, login just redirects to forum for now, but i'll add a better login interface


----------



## PatoRodrigues (May 4, 2013)

Wow, i'll take some time to get accustomed with the new design.

Background seems too bright and the font is a tad harder to read.


----------



## Baum (May 4, 2013)

The new design looks clean and tidy but it would be smart to use the width of our monitors if possible, like autostretch?

Do a poll: do you use 4:3 Ratio screens? 0% 

Good:
Very light and shiney (does it load faster?)

Bad:
No seperator between news post on the front page, not visible enought?
a little hard to read, even beeing on 1080p background is bright as heck!

this "comments under news" looks funny because there are all the poster name i know, but with just stars on their names   a little too empty a epn-i-s has been cut off!


----------



## Ahmad Rady (May 4, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## repman244 (May 4, 2013)

Looks good except the font, my eyes hurt from trying to read anything.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 4, 2013)

Needs a bit more contrast and the fonts are too skinny! It's like raz0r bladez on mAh eyez 



blibba said:


> I think "Benevolent Dictator" would be better, Wizz.


----------



## Jacez (May 4, 2013)

I'm using 125% zoom in Chrome on my 1920x1080 monitor.

On my 2560x1600, I'm using 200%, but it sure does look better.


----------



## Katanai (May 4, 2013)

I hate it.


----------



## m1ch (May 4, 2013)

It's nice, just have to get used to it now


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2013)

Gawd the tiny bathroom tile floor look needs to go.

Welcomes the change  but android app under reviews wont load.


----------



## Frick (May 4, 2013)

Bah who uses the front page anyway for other reasons than to bring in some ad revenue? BTW, the lettering looks sort of thin on 1280 x 1024 (17 inches).


----------



## McSIMM (May 4, 2013)

Oh, some gray...




...and not too condensed font


----------



## xenocide (May 4, 2013)

Thank god, someone redesigned their site and it doesn't look and function like absolute garbage for once.  I was starting to think web developers the world over had completely forgotten what the hell they were doing...


----------



## Johnny Utah (May 4, 2013)

nice design but too bright white for my eyes...


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> but android app under reviews wont load.



fixed


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2013)

This is not much of a issue, but for Analytics, there is some missing meta data. Like a Untitled Body, Article, & Nav. This is just one Web Developers suggestion. The new site looks great!


----------



## Ravenas (May 4, 2013)

The review section runs so much faster.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 4, 2013)

Seems simplistic more made for tablets not PCs.


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2013)

Castiel said:


> This is not much of a issue, but for Analytics, there is some missing meta data. Like a Untitled Body, Article, & Nav.



where?


----------



## douglatins (May 4, 2013)

This i liked


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 4, 2013)

It's god awful ugly, please reverse it or provide a classic version.
My eye balls hate you. 

It needs a black background. 27" of the sun piercing my eyes is evil.


----------



## steelkane (May 4, 2013)

I refreshed the page,, SURPRISE,, Wow Looks Awesome, case gallery layout Rocks just not able to sort the post anymore or didn't see the option,, Still looks great,,Thanks for the Revamp


----------



## acerace (May 4, 2013)

Not sure if this is a problem, but after certain period of time, like half an hour or so, I keep getting signing out automatically for no reason. Hope you can look into in W1zz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 4, 2013)

gpu db still needs a lot of fixes and adjustments along with gpu-z validation screens not registering specific dev ids


----------



## hardcore_gamer (May 4, 2013)

Please add the avatars. Otherwise it looks fine.


----------



## techtard (May 4, 2013)

Nice work, guys. Most website redesigns are usually jarring, but this was pretty painless.


----------



## Error (May 4, 2013)

I personally think it's pretty much the same.  (a little bit too white, but OK)
But I have 2 complaints:

One is that (history-wise) already visited/opened links don't change colours.  That pretty much confuses me when I regularly check the site (I have a bad short-term memory I suppose).

And the other one is that when I read an article - I usually click on the "comments" link to read the article from the forums. I just like it best that way - nice, clean and well-formated. 

I just want to ask this one thing - could you please add a forum link/button next to every article - I'll be very, very, Very happy if you do that


----------



## evaseeker (May 4, 2013)

not bad, but the remark regarding the **insert review+insert review site** language is gone.


----------



## Rowsol (May 4, 2013)

There are unused sections on the left and right and there's no avatars.  I'm not feeling it.


----------



## erixx (May 4, 2013)

it is great, really sweet!


----------



## matar (May 4, 2013)

Now that's way better good job...


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Please add the avatars. Otherwise it looks fine.



Where? The comments on the front page? 

There never were avatars there.


----------



## vexen (May 4, 2013)

As someone who works in the field, this is very nice and clean.

Some minor inconsistencies, but that's about it.

Good job!


----------



## Katanai (May 4, 2013)

Seriously guys, the old site was like this:







A pair of old pants that you love. They don't look too good or anything but you don't care because they work and are damn comfortable.

Now the new site is like this:


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 4, 2013)

good gobbley goo..... I've been updated....where did system specs go?... oops never mind as soon as I posted poof !!! Its all GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanadanosa (May 4, 2013)

It's nice actually, but I don't really like the header (day/date) font


----------



## Steven B (May 4, 2013)

I really liked the old site, infact i would always point to it and say this is one very good looking site, it was simple however it was nice to look at. Now i need a new site to point at. 

I don't know if i like this or not. At least you didn't change your forums.


----------



## omnimodis78 (May 4, 2013)

pigulici said:


> The condensed font make my eyes hurt, bad choice(and I work in design field), the rest it is ok.



100% agreed, the article body-text is totally wrong - it honestly makes my eyes hurt as well.  Ouchy!  I even have the site zoomed in to 135% and it still feels like it's just not easy to focus on.  It's too condensed and it looks too soft.  And that was my first impression before I even read any of the comments...  

Otherwise everything else looks really well done!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2013)

I like everything except that it doesn't take up the entire screen.  50% of the space is completely wasted with grey bars.


----------



## gvblake22 (May 4, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> that's a known issue. i'm undecided whether this should be added. no smileys will keep it kinda clean and keep things more simple


I like it simple without the smileys and avatars.  Great job on the redesign.  Loves me some responsive web action!


----------



## Maban (May 4, 2013)

The ~200 pixels of nothingness on each side is just plain stupid.


----------



## wiak (May 4, 2013)

would be nice if the fonts was changed to something thats better to read


----------



## Maban (May 4, 2013)

Row highlighting in the CPU/GPU DB like on the first page of GPU reviews would be nice.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 5, 2013)

New style doesnt work for me.

1./ Main noticeable change is the narrow font... but not a good one. There are better. (Or it just doesnt render well at the chosen font size)
2./ It lets you put "more" on the line... but doesnt change the quality of what is written. The reverse in fact. It allows lazy verbose journalism.
3./ Keep the other changes by all means, but fix the fonts. In its current state, the net net is negative.


----------



## Sasqui (May 5, 2013)

I HATE the fact that links I've been to aren't RED, maybe that's an IE thing?

I love the spell check feature!!!  New look is good, but kinda soft and fluffy like a pokemon.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 5, 2013)

The not highlighting links thing is taking over the web, I guess for appearances. Look at TR and Anandtech. What spell check are you talking about?


----------



## bmaverick (May 5, 2013)

Love the new format.  It's easy to get real news and the scoop on things.  I'll be popping over there more often now.


----------



## D007 (May 5, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> At this time there are no plans to change the forum skin, design, user interface or anything else on the forums.
> 
> *Please report any issues you encounter in this thread.*



Someone needs to update Wiz's Avatar for him..lol.. I know we have some talented artists around here, who could make that avatar get a modern flare to it. 

Great job on the update btw.. 07



Maban said:


> The ~200 pixels of nothingness on each side is just plain stupid.



Bit on the overly critical side, in a rude way there..
How about you make a whole new format for the forums and make it less stupid?
Then we can see how great people think your design is..

"Constructive" criticism is nice..


----------



## Depth (May 5, 2013)

The bottom of the newest comment page doesn't have the gigantic "add your own comment" button.

I'm sure I'd leave a lot of comments if it did, seeing as how alluring it is to click something that is 50+ times the size of my mouse cursor.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 5, 2013)

Like the daily review section layout.  Nice touch on greying out the source.


----------



## buggalugs (May 5, 2013)

I like it!! I'm so happy the popup links are gone. I hated them. I hope they're not coming back.

 Only thing I would suggest, put the pictures next to the story(left or right) instead of underneath. It looks more tidy on the side, like how they do it on the anandtech site.

 And maybe move the "Todays Reviews" into a feed on the side, in place of the forum posts, move the forum posts down. Same with the nextpowerup section, move it to a feed on the side.

 When you click the home page, you need to scroll down to see news. It would be better to see the best /latest story of the day on the home page without scrolling.


----------



## Maban (May 5, 2013)

D007 said:


> Bit on the overly critical side, in a rude way there..
> How about you make a whole new format for the forums and make it less stupid?
> Then we can see how great people think your design is..
> 
> "Constructive" criticism is nice..



Don't see how it's overly critical. I did come off rather rude though I suppose. Either way, the width of the page as it is is still much better than a lot of sites, but "already better than others" isn't really a good stopping point.


----------



## Steven B (May 5, 2013)

I actually am getting used to it and i wanted to say you did a good job!


----------



## chaotic_uk (May 5, 2013)

I don't like it tbh although it does look cleaner . it reminds me of hexus to much :shadedshu (sorry)


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2013)

Maban said:


> Don't see how it's overly critical. I did come off rather rude though I suppose. Either way, the width of the page as it is is still much better than a lot of sites, but "already better than others" isn't really a good stopping point.



Especially when the old site filled the entire screen already and gave you the option to shrink the site to a narrower size if you prefer, this is a step backwards.


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2013)

The new look is nice, but I think the characters used in the black strip at the top and in the article titles would be easier to read if they had a 1:1 aspect ratio, rather than look tall in a condensed font.

Also, the web page should be able to be stretched across the whole width of a 1920 pixel wide monitor if the user wants it.

What's the logic in restricting this?


----------



## SK-1 (May 5, 2013)

So far so good...


----------



## radusorin (May 5, 2013)

Error said:


> But I have 2 complaints:
> 
> One is that (history-wise) already visited/opened links don't change colours.
> 
> And the other one is that when I read an article - I usually click on the "comments" link to read the article from the forums. I just like it best that way - nice, clean and well-formated.



Pretty much this. If the comment link is a no then could you please add a forum link/button next to every article or some sort of way to get there fast from the article. If you manage this then every thing is perfect for me at list. Liking the rest.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 5, 2013)

Error said:


> One is that (history-wise) already visited/opened links don't change colours.  That pretty much confuses me when I regularly check the site (I have a bad short-term memory I suppose).
> 
> And the other one is that when I read an article - I usually click on the "comments" link to read the article from the forums. I just like it best that way - nice, clean and well-formated.
> 
> I just want to ask this one thing - could you please add a forum link/button next to every article - I'll be very, very, Very happy if you do that





radusorin said:


> Pretty much this. If the comment link is a no then could you please add a forum link/button next to every article or some sort of way to get there fast from the article. If you manage this then every thing is perfect for me at list. Liking the rest.



These were mentioned couple of times before. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but as I gathered this is intentional behavior. Not linking directly to forum thread for news posts is for better google rating, and visited links not being colored differently is for the looks.


----------



## ste2425 (May 5, 2013)

I like it quite allot but the text is very painful, think ill be skipping straight to the forum because i cant last half a page without my eyes feeling tired. It's a shame because it does look nice.


----------



## radusorin (May 5, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> These were mentioned couple of times before. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but as I gathered this is intentional behavior. Not linking directly to forum thread for news posts is for better google rating, and visited links not being colored differently is for the looks.



I'm referring only to the comments(xx) link. The normal post link can stay as it is. This is for me the biggest inconvenience. Don't really mind if the site remembers the visited link and i can even do whit the font. I just want the comment link to redirect me to forum comments (maybe only for log in members, if it helps, or any mechanics, don't really care as long as it takes me to the forum thread).


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2013)

radusorin said:


> I'm referring only to the comments(xx) link. The normal post link can stay as it is. This is for me the biggest inconvenience. Don't really mind if the site remembers the visited link and i can even do whit the font. I just want the comment link to redirect me to forum comments (maybe only for log in members, if it helps, or any mechanics, don't really care as long as it takes me to the forum thread).



+1 This switch is likely trivial to implement.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 5, 2013)

The new font choices are a step backwards IMO. And an example of bad consumer choices over quality. Why? The font selection is designed to maximise the amount of text on a consumer TFT which is 1080 and 27".  The font might be readable on a grossed up display. But for those with hi-pixel density, this particular font does not play well with cleartype or with font scaling (120 dpi fonts).  Going back would be a step in the right direction. However, if TPU is no longer enthusiast, but consumerist, then I guess it fits TPU's new target market! :shadedshu


----------



## BiggieShady (May 5, 2013)

radusorin said:


> I'm referring only to the comments(xx) link.



Yes, I know. Also, this was different on the old site.


----------



## omnimodis78 (May 5, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> The new font choices are a step backwards IMO. And an example of bad consumer choices over quality. Why? The font selection is designed to maximise the amount of text on a consumer TFT which is 1080 and 27".  The font might be readable on a grossed up display. But for those with hi-pixel density, this particular font does not play well with cleartype or with font scaling (120 dpi fonts).  Going back would be a step in the right direction. However, if TPU is no longer enthusiast, but consumerist, then I guess it fits TPU's new target market! :shadedshu



I have a 27" monitor (1920x1080) and I can tell you that the font really bothers me also.


----------



## SirMango (May 5, 2013)

Very nice and sleek design.


----------



## OneCool (May 5, 2013)

I hate change W1z.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2013)

Prepare to be sued by Apple because the brand icons all have rounded corners...


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2013)

Judging by the comments, it looks like this new look is TPU's Vista or Windows 8...


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2013)

crash01 said:


> "Sign in / Register" links don't works



sign in and logout links fixed


----------



## MT Alex (May 5, 2013)

qubit said:


> Judging by the comments, it looks like this new look is TPU's Vista or Windows 8...



Nice job, Mr. Rivera/Povich/Springer.


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Nice job, Mr. Rivera/Povich/Springer.



lol. 

Anyway, as I said a few posts back, I like the new look apart from a couple of things, one of them being the font and there's a lot of people that don't like it much either, finding it harder to read. Personally, I think TPU should keep the font but just use the regular, wider, version of it.

And allow the page to fit the whole screen, of course. I dunno why W1zz won't tell us his reasoning for limiting it without the option to expand it.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 5, 2013)

I just love the new layout for the site..
looks cleaner and more modern


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2013)

I added different color for visited links. Feedback please.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 5, 2013)

qubit said:


> I dunno why W1zz won't tell us his reasoning for limiting it without the option to expand it.



Pretty sure he did in the Beta testing thread. 

The reason was that if you had it too wide you would end up with big gaps in the reviews box which looks worse.


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Pretty sure he did in the Beta testing thread.
> 
> The reason was that if you had it too wide you would end up with big gaps in the reviews box which looks worse.



Thanks, that's helpful. It would still be reasonable to answer people's questions here though, or at least link to an FAQ that he adds to.


----------



## Frick (May 5, 2013)

qubit said:


> Judging by the comments, it looks like this new look is TPU's Vista or Windows 8...



We must be reading different threads, or you have forgotten to take off your Glasses-that-makes-me-see-what-i-want-to-see glasses (yes I sort of suck at naming things).


----------



## Solaris17 (May 5, 2013)

W1zzard I cant view your profile via forums


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> We must be reading different threads, or you have forgotten to take off your Glasses-that-makes-me-see-what-i-want-to-see glasses (yes I sort of suck at naming things).



Here, let me help you. How about "Selective Vision Glasses"? Feel better now?


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> where?



All over the new site except the forum.






As a suggestion, I would remove the first article tag and replace that with a div.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 5, 2013)

Errr, mines doing that wide thing again. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 6, 2013)

still want to get use on it


----------



## racedaemon (May 6, 2013)

After reading trough all the posts i can say that i'm agreeing with the majority here.

I like the disappearance of the pop out social things.

What i don't like (-), and suggestions (=) to improve those areas:

- Even with my display's brightness at minimum the contrast of the bright background and the news article's small font and the comment's small font is painful. And my display is only 96.42PPI.
= Maybe a slightly bigger font will resolve the issue but it's possible it will not. In that case an option would be to insert buttons to darken the background.

- I read multiple news sites and the differentiation of accessed links really helped me.
= I'd like that feature back

- Wen you refresh a multi-paged comment thread on the main site the refresh causes the page to scroll up to the comment page's beginning. This is somewhat frustrating because you refresh to see if there was a new comment posted since you've began reading the page.
= the scroll should stay in place, so you can see if a post was added, and not have to scroll back down.

- The "Related News" section looks out of place just under the article. If someone clicks an article, he does so form the main page, with high chances that he will continue browsing the main page after reading the article. Also, news articles have a short "life span", it's rare that one could get valid information from an article posted weeks or months ago, especially in this field where most articles are about the fastest/best/latest things. It might be the fastest thing now but in two days it's history.
= That section should be below the comments or on the side.

- The headers have a confusing mix of date and time of post. On the main page the header includes the day of week and time. In the article the main header includes the day of week and US style date. Then this info is repeated on the "smaller header".
= I would like to see a full data-time string formatted based on the user location or some profile option, both on the main page and the article page. An you can do away with the big blue header.

- The "Today's Reviews" section is confusing
= I think that if you move the "What do you think" poll to the side and insert some type of faint grid the appearance would be more organized. Or simply go back to the old style.

Sorry for the length


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2013)

i dont like how the titles of the news article is that blueish color - having them black was a lot easier on my eyes.


----------



## 63jax (May 6, 2013)

me like the clean look


----------



## jigar2speed (May 6, 2013)

How do i directly jump into the forums, i use to click on the comment links of news and the page use to directly open the forums thread, but not any more.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 6, 2013)

Now to get to the forum thread I click Discuss -> Add your own comment -> Thread name at the top


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2013)

jigar2speed said:


> How do i directly jump into the forums, i use to click on the comment links of news and the page use to directly open the forums thread, but not any more.



we need a one click access to the forums again, agreed.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> we need a one click access to the forums again, agreed.



I agree as well!


----------



## VulkanBros (May 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> we need a one click access to the forums again, agreed.



Agreed


----------



## Casecutter (May 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> we need a one click access to the forums again, agreed.



Well it's not better just talking the front page... but different.  It may take some getting used to... is it me or does it feel like MaximumPC? . Now I didn't read all the posts I agree it does feel like the text is lighter and harder to read. 

I detest that when you click on the Discussion (Comments) from a news headline that new format for comments stinks I want the old Forum pages back.


----------



## tacosRcool (May 7, 2013)

Change! I can probably take it


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 7, 2013)

Now that I've used the new format for a few days, I'd like to add that the design is great except for the font selection on text. The kerning is terrible. rn looks like m and rm looks like an m with too many legs. It makes reading difficult.


----------



## qubit (May 7, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> Now that I've used the new format for a few days, I'd like to add that the design is great except for the font selection on text. The kerning is terrible. rn looks like m and rm looks like an m with too many legs. It makes reading difficult.



True.

You'd think with so many negative comments about it from me, you and others they'd fix it, wouldn't you?

Also, directly asking about the logic behind this design just gets ignored, too. Nice.

And we need that one click forum access back, as well.


----------



## Aximous (May 14, 2013)

Even the greatest wizards sometime listen to what common people have to say.No?
It's not like "people are just stupid" and hate change.I don't think anybody here
is against a better looking layout, It's just: this is not it.
and I guess it's a matter of Time/Energy consumed for this new design and perhaps
personal pride for ignoring all complains loyal members and long time readers making
here. Well, what can I do? except maybe looking for my daily tech news elsewhere,
because, It's HARD to read , dammit!

Also, why visited links don't change color (purple)? is it a glitch or my browser's at fault here?
(chrome 26)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 16, 2013)

Just noticed "controversial" news stories section. What metric is used to determine that? Does someone have to manually pick those?


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Just noticed "controversial" news stories section. What metric is used to determine that? Does someone have to manually pick those?



just number of comments with a date cut off


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 14, 2013)

Since there has been no improvement in the front page news font choice, I have now installed this utility (Extension) into Chrome to FORCE the VERDANA font "Change Font Family Style" https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/change-font-family-style/aabledekpjmoghdjnpnhfkfpmjifklpb. 

Legibility is vastly improved. 

An unfortunate downside is that it affects all fonts everywhere on TPU, so it means to improve legibility in one area, the design style of the whole site is worsened. But there you do... crap design not fixed and not listening to user feedback has consequences.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 14, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> Since there has been no improvement in the front page news font choice, I have now installed this utility (Extension) into Chrome to FORCE the VERDANA font "Change Font Family Style" https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/change-font-family-style/aabledekpjmoghdjnpnhfkfpmjifklpb.
> 
> Legibility is vastly improved.
> 
> An unfortunate downside is that it affects all fonts everywhere on TPU, so it means to improve legibility in one area, the design style of the whole site is worsened. But there you do... crap design not fixed and not listening to user feedback has consequences.



IMO that's a wrong extension. You don't have to change the whole font family for entire site. Use Stylist, Stylish or Stylebot or similar to adjust style for only the element you want - the news section


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 18, 2013)

Great thanks for the tip. I'll look them all up and report back on my fav

** EDIT **

Installed them all, but would recommend Stylebot as the simplest to use. How?

1./ Load up tpu front page
2./ Click on the stylebot logo "CSS"
3./ Click on the select button (top LHS of CSS menu with the "mouse arrow over a box" icon)
4./ Select offending (offensive font) paragraph on tpu webpage
5./ Change font family to Helvetica/arial on the CSS menu
6./ Profit!

****

Thanks again for the app tip.


----------

